# Why the Lowes Utili-Tech cords are better then most



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

On the left you have your avg cord, including Cords like Yellow Jackets. I used to use nothing but Yellow Jacket brand cords...untill I noticed this...

On the right you have the Lowes Utili-Tech Pro.










What do you notice?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The contacts on the left side are FAR FAR smaller then on the right. The ones on the left wear out and cause bad connections...I have killed 4 yellow jacket cords in the past 2 years...two of them being the triple tap cords and I a one man show. The cord itself stays great, but the plugs wear out. That is when I noticed Lowes has these...look how they are designed...full metal tabs to makes 100% contact. Not just a sliver of metal. I now not only look for a cord with alot of flex in it, but also at the female end connections.

12awg and 14awg cords all have the same ends on them, in both the yellow jackets and the Utili-tech Pro. I haven't checked the 10 awg.

All my 25 footers are 14awg and all my 50 or longer are 12awg and up.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

This may be the single most informative post I've seen in weeks....aside from the wall tie thread.:thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

The tool store makes cord for us.


Super flexible cut to length, and they put these ends on.

I can't recommend these enough:thumbsup: They are called "quick lok" They won't unplug, kind of like an air hose.


They are $20 if you have a bunch of busted yellow jacket cords


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The reason yellow jacket has the ends like that is for when the plug gets ripped out an an angle the the soft plastic of the head flexes and doesn't damage the female end. With the conventional plug on the right of your photo it bend the brass tabs and makes it difficult to get the male plug back in.

Cole


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been using the Coleman Polar-Solar cords for years now and have had good luck with them. It’s the next level up from their Yellow Jackets and they have heavier duty, full-sized brass contacts in the lighted receptacle ends. They are a little more expensive than the YJ's for the same length cord. 
https://www.ccixpress.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10101&storeId=10051&productId=72955&langId=-1&channel=%24&customer=&parent_category_rn=12953

I also have a couple of the green Carol FrogHide cords, which are still working well after several years. These don’t have the lighted receptacle ends though.
http://www.generalcable.com/NR/rdonlyres/4005266D-046C-41D5-9312-9C15FBFA312A/0/Pg40_FrgHd_UltrFlxExtCrds.pdf


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> The tool store makes cord for us.
> 
> 
> Super flexible cut to length, and they put these ends on.
> ...


I like these.



Cole82 said:


> The reason yellow jacket has the ends like that is for when the plug gets ripped out an an angle the the soft plastic of the head flexes and doesn't damage the female end. With the conventional plug on the right of your photo it bend the brass tabs and makes it difficult to get the male plug back in.
> 
> Cole


I am having a hard time with what your saying here...:blink:



DuMass said:


> I've been using the Coleman Polar-Solar cords for years now and have had good luck with them. It’s the next level up from their Yellow Jackets and they have heavier duty, full-sized brass contacts in the lighted receptacle ends. They are a little more expensive than the YJ's for the same length cord.
> https://www.ccixpress.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10101&storeId=10051&productId=72955&langId=-1&channel=%24&customer=&parent_category_rn=12953
> 
> I also have a couple of the green Carol FrogHide cords, which are still working well after several years. These don’t have the lighted receptacle ends though.
> http://www.generalcable.com/NR/rdonlyres/4005266D-046C-41D5-9312-9C15FBFA312A/0/Pg40_FrgHd_UltrFlxExtCrds.pdf


I have been looking at cords on the internet to see what I can find that I like, but I was unable to determine what type of plug they had on them so I went to Lowes where I knew exactly what I was getting.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a couple of the lowes yellow cords. Alot better than the ridgid ones depot sells


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

That really bums me out. I just dropped another $150 on cords the other day and I made a special trip to Home Creapo just so my cords would all match in color. Should have just started switching brands instead.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

DuMass said:


> I've been using the Coleman Polar-Solar cords for years now and have had good luck with them. It’s the next level up from their Yellow Jackets and they have heavier duty, full-sized brass contacts in the lighted receptacle ends. They are a little more expensive than the YJ's for the same length cord.
> https://www.ccixpress.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10101&storeId=10051&productId=72955&langId=-1&channel=%24&customer=&parent_category_rn=12953
> 
> I also have a couple of the green Carol FrogHide cords, which are still working well after several years. These don’t have the lighted receptacle ends though.
> http://www.generalcable.com/NR/rdonlyres/4005266D-046C-41D5-9312-9C15FBFA312A/0/Pg40_FrgHd_UltrFlxExtCrds.pdf


Geezus, $2 a foot? http://www.amazon.com/COLEMAN-CABLE...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1316313209&sr=1-2

I think I'll buy the standard yellow jacket and a good female end.
http://www.amazon.com/2883-Heavy-Du...LMO8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1316313342&sr=8-5


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

FYI, OSHA requires a minimum 12 ga cord designated "hard use" for constructions sites. Don't waste money on the light duty cords. The twist lock plug ends are also very nice feature


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

You guys know you can buy replacement cord ends right..................................


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> The tool store makes cord for us.
> 
> 
> Super flexible cut to length, and they put these ends on.
> ...


I looked them up, at $25 for ONE connector, have you ever thought about seeing a shrink? You're worse off than Warner.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

scraigc said:


> FYI, OSHA requires a minimum 12 ga cord designated "hard use" for constructions sites. Don't waste money on the light duty cords. The twist lock plug ends are also very nice feature


Yeah, no thanks. 14 awg cords are plenty for most tasks. I don't need to be running a 12 awg cord, to a 2.5 amp osc tool...nor do I need it for anything up to 15 amps on 25 foot runs, 13 amps on a 50 foot run. 

And what do they classify as hard use? OSHA needs to check themselfs on so many reg they have. They are out of control if you ask me. But then again, many regs we have are in place b/c no one taught their kids common sence, like reading labels to find out how much power your tool pulls and how much your cord can supply...so someone sues someone and we now all pay the price for the overly stupid people in our society. Personal responsability is no more.....and that is sad.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Geezus, $2 a foot? http://www.amazon.com/COLEMAN-CABLE...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1316313209&sr=1-2
> 
> I think I'll buy the standard yellow jacket and a good female end.
> http://www.amazon.com/2883-Heavy-Du...LMO8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1316313342&sr=8-5


Or you could also try changing your search parameters to find them at a better price.
Currently...
25-ft. 12/3: $32.99
50-ft. 12/3: $50.99
100-ft. 12/3: $84.64

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000225BO/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=hi&psc=1


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Yeah, no thanks. 14 awg cords are plenty for most tasks. I don't need to be running a 12 awg cord, to a 2.5 amp osc tool...nor do I need it for anything up to 15 amps on 25 foot runs, 13 amps on a 50 foot run.
> 
> And what do they classify as hard use? OSHA needs to check themselfs on so many reg they have. They are out of control if you ask me. But then again, many regs we have are in place b/c no one taught their kids common sence, like reading labels to find out how much power your tool pulls and how much your cord can supply...so someone sues someone and we now all pay the price for the overly stupid people in our society. Personal responsability is no more.....and that is sad.


I use 10's and 12's due to us loading the cords up with so many things. I don't have any cords smaller then that in the truck so the guys working with me aren't as likely to be over working the cords and tools. You are right about the load on the cord, we just never seem to be thinking about that sort of thing.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

DuMass said:


> Or you could also try changing your search parameters to find them at a better price.
> Currently...
> 25-ft. 12/3: $32.99
> 50-ft. 12/3: $50.99
> ...


That isn't the Polar version.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think I have a cord that is smaller then a 12awg.

Maybe a 10' light duty one somewhere.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't think I have a cord that is smaller then a 12awg.


I _know_ I don't. It makes no sense to me to carry light gauge cords that will inevitably get misused sooner or later.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

We (or our employees) are expected to select the correct fastener, wire, cable, connector, header material, etc. but some only have 10 ga. and 12 ga. cords because they are afraid 14 ga. or 16 ga. cords will get "misused"? Do those same people limit the total length of cords available so otherwise intelligent people won't string together more than 150 or 200 feet of cord?


----------

